# My new P250



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

Well my new P250 came in today from Buds and I love the way this thing feels so aw some in the hand wow, and conceals great, my HK might be getting some shelf time, can't wait to get the new Sig baby to the range.:smt023


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Congrats!!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

brokenimage


----------



## Nra-Life-Member (Mar 16, 2007)

Best of Luck with it!


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

The P250 and I made to the range today, and I really like it. No problems at all, eat everything I throught at it. My HK on the other hand had a very bad bad many jams.


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

I've had mine (P-250) for about 4 months now, and I love it. I've not had any problems with it, and it shoots where I aim it. A great little 9mm.


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome !!!!!! I have had my P250 since April and i love it. it is my primary carry gun. I have put 500+ rounds through it, and it has not burped once. Good Choice, ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smt023:smt023


----------



## JONSCH (Jun 13, 2008)

HK is more reliable then SIG


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

:blah::horsepoo:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

JONSCH said:


> HK is more reliable then SIG


I got my P226 NIB over 18 1/2 years ago and have ~20K rounds through it flawlessly regardless of what I've fed it. I think that unless you have some facts to back it up, it's just an opinion or personal preference.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

JONSCH said:


> HK is more reliable then SIG


What data do we have to back up this statement??:smt033


----------



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

well i have my own data, I have a new hk p200sk 9mm with 100 rnds down the pipe paid $850.00 for, now as you all know i also have the new 
P250 with 100 rnds down the pipe, paid $585.00. Well guess where the HK is!!!!!!!!!!!! Back to HK has major FTE FTF problems. HK insisted that I send it back to them. So as of today I would say sig is better gun.
:numbchuck:


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I've been thinking about the P-250, but can't find one locally to check out. What interests me is the interchangeability of everything. I have a hard time finding a small gun that fits my big hand, with long trigger reach.

My question is: 

What comes in the box with the P250, and what has to be purchased separately? Obviously, you would have to pay to change caliber or barrel length, but what about the grip and trigger options? Does a minimum purchase get you the extra grip inserts and trigger options? Does it come with extra magazines, of different lengths and capacity?


----------



## Hawk (Jun 26, 2008)

Bisley said:


> I've been thinking about the P-250, but can't find one locally to check out. What interests me is the interchangeability of everything. I have a hard time finding a small gun that fits my big hand, with long trigger reach.
> 
> My question is:
> 
> What comes in the box with the P250, and what has to be purchased separately? Obviously, you would have to pay to change caliber or barrel length, but what about the grip and trigger options? Does a minimum purchase get you the extra grip inserts and trigger options? Does it come with extra magazines, of different lengths and capacity?


In the box you have one complete P250 (The frame, slide, barrel and spring, Fire Control Unit, magazine). It does not come with extra magazines (unless you get a law enforcement version, then it has 2 extra). They are all 15 round capacity (in 9mm, there are some 16 rounds capable out there too as that USED to be the official ammount until they changed it). The extra frames in 3 sizes are around $50. There is a shorter trigger option for, I think $30. The caliber kits come with a new frame, slide, magazine, barrel and spring and can be had for around $300+. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)




----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

JONSCH said:


> *My* HK is more reliable than *my* SIG.


There, I fixed it for you.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Hawk said:


> Hope this helps.


Yep, that's what I needed to know, although not exactly what I wanted to hear.

Thanks.


----------

